# Bachmann 3 truck shay wont run



## bris biker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello can someone tell me if my post appeared I cant see it I have set up computer now so I can see the posts regards Greg.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see your post.


----------



## bris biker (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Digger it was a long post I posted earlier today did not want to type it again 1 finger typist regards Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh.... you have 3 posts as of now... the 2 short posts above, and the one introducing yourself... your "long" post did not make it. 

A suggestion: start the post, put in a few paragraphs, then post it... then go back to edit it... and add on... easy, and if you make a mistake you don't lose the whole thing. 

Greg


----------

